# Driving Day End Champion!



## Celtic Hill Farm (Aug 2, 2009)

OMG! today was AH MAZ ING! I drove my 4-H leader's Donkey Against a Shetland and a Draft and got Champion!!! Pictures soon! So excited!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 2, 2009)

...well, I guess that sure was a EXCITING day for you. Cant wait to see the pictures. CONGRATULATIONS on your win.

Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you, and tickled pink for the donkey world too!



That is amazing! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## RebelsHope (Aug 2, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! Go Long Ears!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 3, 2009)

Check out the wonderful Show Pics HERE


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 3, 2009)

That is one very VERY NICE donkey! I sure wouldnt mind waking up and findind him standing in my pasture.



Your pictures are great.

Its always intimidating when you have to go against the drafts with a mini. Heck, it was even intimidating when I was showing my 5 gaited Fizzie. (I think I sent you pictures of him, awhile back) Whenever any articles were written about him in Saddle and Bridle mag. they referred to him as the smallest saddlebred with the biggest heart! ....and of course all the other larger saddlebreds and riders knew he could rack on with the best of the best (Fizzie was a midwest champion and retired most traveling trophies) so the big fellows would try to over power him and "hide" him in front of the judges...the more they did that the more Fizz would rack on, and always won over the big ones. Sometimes it pays to be small! So just keep that in mind next time your showing against the drafts, and remember most drafts are really gentle giants.


----------

